# Which camera?



## billg71

I don't want to start a war, but I'm curious as to which camera you all use. Just to keep things simple, the choices are: Canon, Nikon, and Other, in alphabetical order.

If you want to post why you chose a particular brand I'm interested, let's just please keep the discussion civil.

Thanx for your input,


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Canon for me.

I work with files from pro photographers worldwide, who are using a whole mix of cameras.  The Fuji S5 gives some lovely skin tones, as do some of the higher end Nikon's, but the noise is so much higher than on any Canon, and that would bug me.  

It's a personal choice, and all of the big manufacturers make great cameras... at the end of the day, it's often down to the skill of the photographer.


----------



## Denis de Gannes

*Olympus for me.*

Great build quality, self cleaning sensor, super kit lenses.


----------



## DonRicklin

Pentax, because I already had Pentax mount lenses.

If I came into real money I would take a hard look at Canon and Nikon. 

Don


----------



## Rob Sylvan

Gotta go with the one that feels best in your hands.


----------



## rcannonp

I had Nikon 35mm gear, but they kind of dropped the digital ball after the D1x. Almost everyone that I know and work with uses Canon cameras or Phase One backs and they both shoot tethered into Capture One. I bought a Canon system for the tethered shooting, and if I needed to borrow lenses or accessories I had more access to the Canon gear. It does seem that the Nikon stuff has gotten a lot better in the last couple of years.


----------



## Denis de Gannes

*Voting results*

strange there is one post with Pentax and one for Olympus but the total survey  shows only one for other.


----------



## DonRicklin

Denis de Gannes said:


> strange there is one post with Pentax and one for Olympus but the total survey  shows only one for other.


That's me, I hadn't voted. There now. 
Don


----------



## Ian Farlow

Canon for me, although truth be told I am a big, big fan of Nikon equipment. Always have been, but I do love my Canon!


----------



## billg71

I guess you can tell from my signature which camp I'm in. The first SLR I ever picked up was a Nikkormat FtN, followed closely by a Nikon F-FtN. Unfortunately, neither of them were mine and I suffered through a succession of cameras before winding up with an F2, a 55/1.2 and an 18'/2.8. I was doing a lot of concerts and nightclub shooting at the time and the system worked for me.   Got married, the first child was on the way, the guitar paid the rent one month and the F2 the next two...

Last year, an old friend called up and offered me a D7' and a couple of lenses at closet-cleaning prices so I bit. It's been downhill from there. After getting the D2'' I was amazed at the great MF glass available for a proverbial song, so I picked up on a few nice pieces. And the zooms were amazing! Nothing like the old 43-86 everybody used to laugh at!    Anyway, after having learned more about the new cameras and what they can do, I'd honestly have to say it would be a hard decision for me to choose objectively between Nikon and Canon. Both make great gear, Canon has more choices in glass but I guess I'm a Nikon person by heritage and pretty brand-loyal. I could nit-pick if I wanted but I'm sure you Canon users have your own set of minor griefs and we both have great glass and great bodies so what's the fuss? Either beats pushing Tri-X to 12'' any day.....

Ian, we should get together and play "gear-swap" for a day. By the time the Petit LeMans rolls around again, I plan to be there with a D3 and a 2''-4''VR, it might make for an interesting weekend!

Thanks to all for your input,


----------



## Ian Farlow

billg71 said:


> I guess you can tell from my signature which camp I'm in. The first SLR I ever picked up was a Nikkormat FtN, followed closely by a Nikon F-FtN. Unfortunately, neither of them were mine and I suffered through a succession of cameras before winding up with an F2, a 55/1.2 and an 18'/2.8. I was doing a lot of concerts and nightclub shooting at the time and the system worked for me.   Got married, the first child was on the way, the guitar paid the rent one month and the F2 the next two...
> 
> Last year, an old friend called up and offered me a D7' and a couple of lenses at closet-cleaning prices so I bit. It's been downhill from there. After getting the D2'' I was amazed at the great MF glass available for a proverbial song, so I picked up on a few nice pieces. And the zooms were amazing! Nothing like the old 43-86 everybody used to laugh at!    Anyway, after having learned more about the new cameras and what they can do, I'd honestly have to say it would be a hard decision for me to choose objectively between Nikon and Canon. Both make great gear, Canon has more choices in glass but I guess I'm a Nikon person by heritage and pretty brand-loyal. I could nit-pick if I wanted but I'm sure you Canon users have your own set of minor griefs and we both have great glass and great bodies so what's the fuss? Either beats pushing Tri-X to 12'' any day.....
> 
> Ian, we should get together and play "gear-swap" for a day. By the time the Petit LeMans rolls around again, I plan to be there with a D3 and a 2''-4''VR, it might make for an interesting weekend!
> 
> Thanks to all for your input,



Absolutely! Name a place...


----------



## Stephen Harris

I really enjoy my *Canon *these days!


----------



## forumhound

Canon gear, cause it can survive Everest and a Nepali Jungle on the same day.


----------



## hoddo

*Well now...*

let me tell you...earlier this week I got my grubby hands on the new Nikon D3 with the also new 14-24 Nikkor lens.  OMG!  This thing is absolutely incredible.  I managed to crack a few shots of inside the Velodrome in Manchester and deliberately wanted to see its' capabilites at high iso.

So, here's two images the first straight from camera from the NEF file converted to jpeg, and the second a heavy crop from the same photo, cropped via LR.  All LR setting were zero - what iso would you peg this at?



">

and now the crop



">


Apologies for the size, I want you to see the grain which doesn't come across so well if the image was smaller.


Anyway, the iso is 1','''!  Yes, ten thousand.  Taken with auto WB in manual metering using matrix metering.  I think this is astounding personally.


----------



## rcannonp

Here are some full res samples from the Nikon D3. Up to 32'' they look pretty impressive. After that they might be good for news but not much else. I guess that when you're in low light and you have to come home with a shot it's probably your best option. It looks like a big step up from the D2.

Rob Galbraith DPI: The Nikon D3 from ISO 2'' to 256''


----------



## forumhound

:!:WOW:!:Holy Grain:!:


----------



## Victoria Bampton

That's impressive Paul!


----------



## gha128

How about Large Format? I use a Linhof 45S!


----------



## ttk

Changed to Canon this year after 25 years with Nikon, don't ask why because i don't know I just did it..


----------



## cdifoto

I voted for all three because it doesn't matter much.  If you suck with one, you'll suck with 'em all.


----------



## Denis de Gannes

The poll is which camera you use. Not which one you think is the best.


----------



## cdifoto

OK so I'm illiterate.  Oh wait...

I clicked the local newspaper's Nikon D1 shutter a couple times when I was trying to troubleshoot it and I had a Kodak P&S back in the day.  There.  That counts I think.


----------



## JohanL

I started with Pentax film gear, enjoyed it very much and then upgraded to Nikon film gear when I could afford it, I still have the Nikon outfit. Then came the digital era, very carefully I got a Nikon point-and-shoot, I think it was a 43'', nice photos but frustratingly slow. Now to enter the real DSLR world, it was very difficult to move away from Nikon with, I had hoped I could use some of the old film stuff but found that technology had progressed so much as to make some units unuseable and others, like lenses, very slow. I now knew I had to invest in a totally new system. Looked very seriously at Nikon and found them lacking in sensor development with the best resolution being 6Mp, the lenses mostly lacked VR and the selection did not compare with the competition. 

Today my humble opinion as a Nikon lover is that they are catching up rapidly with their latest D3, looks like a great package, and more lenses now have VR, from a 2'' to a 6''mm. There are still no zooms with VR, unless I missed something. Nikon uses ED glass which is reputed to be excellent and according to reviews from very knowledgeable people may be a preffered choice in image quality.

The bottom line for me was that I had to make a decision at a certain time and could not decide otherwise than to go with Canon. What swung me was the camera sensor resolutions as well as the IS on a great number of zoom as well as prime lenses. How do I feel about it now? Good, my Canon outfit is serving me very well, the results are excellent and I am not sorry for switching. Hope you find something here to assist you in making your own choices. Good luck!


----------



## mantra

i would buy the canon 3'D now shipped in europe with a good lens for 1.'''€
it not too much , and it's a great great great camera


the new nikons are great ,for now better then canon i'm talinking about D3'' and the new full format , but the others suck


i'm waiting for the new 5D  that should sweep the new nikon up


----------



## mantra

Victoria Bampton said:


> Canon for me.
> 
> I work with files from pro photographers worldwide, who are using a whole mix of cameras.  The Fuji S5 gives some lovely skin tones, as do some of the higher end Nikon's, but the noise is so much higher than on any Canon, and that would bug me.
> 
> It's a personal choice, and all of the big manufacturers make great cameras... at the end of the day, it's often down to the skill of the photographer.



Victoria , are u saying that fuji and nikon make better headshots with great skin tones???

I always see the best headshots ,portrays took with a canon ,always


----------



## Victoria Bampton

mantra said:


> Victoria , are u saying that fuji and nikon make better headshots with great skin tones???
> 
> I always see the best headshots ,portrays took with a canon ,always



No, I'm saying it's personal taste.  Each camera has its own look, and its pros and cons.

I have seen some lovely skin tones from the high end Nikons and Fuji, even though Canon are usually accepted as the winner for skin tones.  In lower end models Canon, IMHO, have the advantage for skin tones, whereas the lines blur at higher end models.  But that is only in my experience of processing files from pro photographers worldwide - YMMV.


----------



## mantra

billg71 said:


> I don't want to start a war, but I'm curious as to which camera you all use. Just to keep things simple, the choices are: Canon, Nikon, and Other, in alphabetical order.
> 
> If you want to post why you chose a particular brand I'm interested, let's just please keep the discussion civil.
> 
> Thanx for your input,



by the way u can give a look here http://www.dpreview.com/

there are lot of review , and compare , seems canon are the best

outside canon & nikon 
Olympus E-51' & Pentax k1'D are two great camera for 5''$ to 7''$

​


----------



## Kiwigeoff

mantra;357' said:
			
		

> by the way u can give a look here http://www.dpreview.com/
> 
> there are lot of review , and compare , seems canon are the best
> 
> outside canon & nikon
> Olympus E-51' & Pentax k1'D are two great camera for 5''$ to 7''$
> 
> ​


Any more "flame" type posts will result in moderation.


----------



## cdifoto

Kiwigeoff said:


> Any more "flame" type posts will result in moderation.


Good call.  Last thing I want to see _here_ is brand wars.  I can get more than my % DV of that at dpreview. :roll:


----------



## mantra

Kiwigeoff said:


> Any more "flame" type posts will result in moderation.



sorry , my english is poor , i did not understand

i can't post links?


----------



## Ian Farlow

mantra said:


> sorry , my english is poor , i did not understand
> 
> i can't post links?



You can post links. That's not the problem. The Moderators of this Forum will quickly moderate any Topics that tend towards insulting, brand-loyalty arguments, that's all. Just be careful where you try and lead this conversation.

I do not want this Site to break down into arguments over camera brands, or computer brands, or politics, religion, etc. There are plenty of other places to argue about those things, but this Site is not one of them.


----------



## mantra

Ian Farlow;36'5 said:
			
		

> You can post links. That's not the problem. The Moderators of this Forum will quickly moderate any Topics that tend towards insulting, brand-loyalty arguments, that's all. Just be careful where you try and lead this conversation.
> 
> I do not want this Site to break down into arguments over camera brands, or computer brands, or politics, religion, etc. There are plenty of other places to argue about those things, but this Site is not one of them.


I agree @1''%


----------



## Ian Farlow

Excellent. Just want to be sure everyone is on the same page, that's all. I appreciate your input here, as I do others.


----------



## eesparx

Digital: Canon
Film: Canon & Minolta


----------



## Mick Seymour

I've used a Canon of one sort or another since 1982. There wasn't any specific reason back then except Dixon's were doing a good deal on a T5' kit and I'd been told by my Dad that Canon was a good brand. The T5' lasted 2' years before I wanted another. I bought Canon again out of habit.


----------



## Andrew Hayton

Fuji S3's for me. Lovely for portraits. Would love to move to Canon but expense is holding me back.


----------



## MikeCaine

I use Canon gear as it was the first "proper" camera that I owned and have stuck with it since. I seem to collect it. I could easily have owned Nikon gear if I had bought into that system first. Some of the recent Nikon DSLRs look very nice, but I've too much invested in Canon to change, not that I'm looking to anyway.

*Cameras*
 Canon 4'D with battery grip
Canon 2'D (grip now on 4'D)
Canon 1'D with battery grip
Canon 3''D
Canon IX
Canon 1NHS
Canon G9
Canon Ixus 9'' Ti
Canon Elph 85' Is

Canon T9'
Canon T8'
Canon T7'
Canon New F-1 (Los Angeles Olympic edition)
Canon AV-1
Canon A1
Canon AE-1

Canon A35F
Canon Canonet 28
Canon Canonet 17
Canon 7 (with standard 5'mm lens)
Canon 7 (with 5'mm f/'.95 lens)
Canon IVSB
Canon III

*EOS lenses*
Canon EF 17-4'mm f4.' L
Canon EF 5'mm f1.4
Canon EF 1''mm f2.8
Canon EF 7'-2''mm f2.8 L
Canon EF 1''-4''mm L
Canon EF-S 1'-22
Canon EF-S 17-85
Canon EF-S 18-55

*Various FD and LTM lenses*


----------



## Ian Farlow

Phew... when I first saw your Post show up on screen, I immediately though it was SPAM. :shock: Sorry, but the way you listed that equipment is exactly like a spammer does when listing junk for sale.


----------



## DonRicklin

I had the same reaction and did nearly delete it. But caught myself!



Don


----------



## Ian Farlow

Yep. I know what you mean!


----------



## MikeCaine

Sorry about that, not exactly a great first post from me then 

I'll try harder because I think this is an great forum full of informative posts and I'm really pleased to find it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

LOL Mike.  Well we're very pleased to have you here... and that's an awful lot of kit!!!


----------



## billg71

Mike, how much of that do you carry regularly? I hope you pay your assistant well.....

Welcome to the Forum!:cheesy:


----------



## MikeCaine

Thanks for the welcome!

The 4'D and the G9 are my main cameras, my wife uses the 3''D and Ixus / Elph. The Ixus was apparently drowned in Coke in New York and killed stone dead so she bough an Elph from B&H. The Ixus now seems to have made a total recovery and is still going strong.

I still get a huge kick out of handling and using the old the old film camera, there's still something about their mechanical qualities which I like.


----------



## Craig M

I started out as a Canon shooter until the release of the F5.  I have been a die-hard Nikon fan ever since. After going digital with the release of the D1x a while back, I almost switched back last year and just about gave up on the Nikon FF pipe-dream when Nikon pulled through with the D3.  I am glad I stayed.

I still have a suffering F1'' on the back room somewhere that probably still has a roll of tmax32'' in it.


----------



## Bruce J

Nearly 45 years of Nikon shooting, so I guess I'll hang with them for a while longer.  The D3 looks like a real winner & I can't wait to see the D4''(?).  Nearly switched to Canon last year as their glass fit my needs a bit better.  Tried the 5D for a couple days, really wanted to like it, but it didn't fit my hand.  Got a good price on a D2'', so went with it.  Besides, I already have all these Nikkor MF lenses that are fun to play with.

On the other hand, my new Canon G9 is a great little P&S . . .


----------



## billg71

This has been interesting, my thanks to all who responded.

So after about a month, it's 6'/37 Canon/Nikon with another 15% for other, obviously in conjunction with their Nikon/Canon gear since the total exceeds 1''%.

I recently picked up a D3'' and it is an absolutely fantastic camera. Makes me glad I've stuck with Nikon, at least for the time being. I've always been a big fan of Nikon glass, seems like they finally got around to making a digital body worthy of it. Now if they could come up with something in the 5D class, I'd be a very happy camper! The D3 is just a little bit beyond affordable for me right now.......

Personally, I used to look at camera bodies as something to hold the film and the lens and make sure the two kept a proper relationship. But that's all changed, now it's all high-tech and what's hot this month will be old-tech three months down the road.  So I guess it's just a matter of making your choice in glass and living with the "hot today, gone tomorrow" phenomenon.  But nobody's equipment gets worse when a new model comes out so it becomes a question of whether you want to pay the price to stay on the bleeding edge or be satisfied with what has worked for you over time.  

All in all, it's just a freakin' GREAT time to be a photographer! :cheesy::cheesy: So much truly excellent gear to choose from and so little time(and money)

Happy shooting to all!


----------



## rcannonp

Sometimes I sorta miss the old days when the camera body didn't have as much to do with the quality of the photo. In the film days, some of my best pics were taken with a 25 year old Minolta SRT1'', and if I'd had an F5 the pictures wouldn't necessarily have been any better.


----------



## Ian Farlow

Nice, the D3''. I had the D2'' and loved it, but the noise and banding I experienced were just not what I wanted. I still hated to sell it, but no option to turn back now. Too much money invested in Canon at the moment.


----------



## cdifoto

billg71 said:


> This has been interesting, my thanks to all who responded.
> 
> So after about a month, it's 6'/37 Canon/Nikon with another 15% for other, obviously in conjunction with their Nikon/Canon gear since the total exceeds 1''%.
> 
> I recently picked up a D3'' and it is an absolutely fantastic camera. Makes me glad I've stuck with Nikon, at least for the time being. I've always been a big fan of Nikon glass, seems like they finally got around to making a digital body worthy of it. Now if they could come up with something in the 5D class, I'd be a very happy camper! The D3 is just a little bit beyond affordable for me right now.......
> 
> Personally, I used to look at camera bodies as something to hold the film and the lens and make sure the two kept a proper relationship. But that's all changed, now it's all high-tech and what's hot this month will be old-tech three months down the road.  So I guess it's just a matter of making your choice in glass and living with the "hot today, gone tomorrow" phenomenon.  But nobody's equipment gets worse when a new model comes out so it becomes a question of whether you want to pay the price to stay on the bleeding edge or be satisfied with what has worked for you over time.
> 
> All in all, it's just a freakin' GREAT time to be a photographer! :cheesy::cheesy: So much truly excellent gear to choose from and so little time(and money)
> 
> Happy shooting to all!



I buy most glass new, but haven't purchased a new body since shortly after the 3'D came out.  I find that I get a much better value out of low mileage used bodies.  The 1D II was a $4''' camera when it debuted.  I paid just a shade over $2''' earlier this year and it was barely used, and the similarly used 1'D cost me next to nothing ($425 total after adding the grip).  They're just as good as they were when they came out 3-4 years ago (they may even be late production numbers, I dunno) and I won't be the one taking the huge hit at resale time.


----------



## Etrsi_645

I currently use what is in my signature, an Olympus E-5''.

Other cameras once used are:

Bronica Etrsi
Canon Rebel S
Olympus OM-1
Mamiya twin lens reflex
Miranda


----------



## rcannonp

Etrsi_645 said:


> Mamiya twin lens reflex



I still pull out the ol' C22' every now and then. Sometimes I miss the square format and waist level viewfinder.


----------



## Etrsi_645

As I remember now, I think I had the C-33'?  It had a lever to allow me to change the double lens..  





rcannonp said:


> I still pull out the ol' C22' every now and then. Sometimes I miss the square format and waist level viewfinder.


----------



## rcannonp

The C22' and C33' were basically the same camera. I think that they updated the shutter release mechanism and a few other little things for the 33'.

Here's mine with the 135mm lens and a cheapo flash handle that I use for hand holding it.


----------



## neelin

leica m8 with three Voigtlanders 15/28/5' [21/35/65] combo that mostly use.  

I also have a 21mm-f/12' "pinhole", 4'f/1.4, 5'f/'.95, 75f/2.5.  I come from older film SLR's but gravitated to rangefinders & similar [Rollei 35, Olympus Stylus35 (amazing camera), Contax G1], because they got taken everywhere, where as a lunky SLR wouldn't. Canon G6 (5 & 2 before that).

The Leica is SOO inconspicuous.  Just an dude walking around taking pictures with his little antique camera  

robert


----------



## DavidZvi

As in my Signature, Nikon and Fuji. Always loved Nikon, or maybe I just liked Kodachrome by Simon And Garfunkel not sure :lol:, I picked up the Fuji last year to go with it since it is still a Nikon mount and I have too much glass (or at least my home CFO thinks so).


----------



## Braders

Hassy film

Canon digital 35mm and action cameras

Panasonic micro4/3rds

the wish list is endless.....................


----------



## kirsten

Pentax for me... the K10D at the moment but may be changed for a K5


----------



## MarkNicholas

Ian Farlow said:


> Phew... when I first saw your Post show up on screen, I immediately though it was SPAM. :shock: Sorry, but the way you listed that equipment is exactly like a spammer does when listing junk for sale.


 
"...listing *Junk* for Sale ???????????"
Ian, I hope you are not calling Canon equipment junk ????


----------



## ukbrown

check out Scott Bourne, it almost boils down to , do you have any lenses for a camera, what can you afford, buy what your friends use.  Took me ages to work out what I needed and for me the 7d was at the time the best all rounder.  Nikon 7000 looks great.


----------



## davestack

Gotta choose Canon. I'm more used to it. No plans of trying other brands yet.


----------



## MRidge

I had several over the years but I love my Canon best. It's also the one I can use most intuitively.


----------



## StenSture

I have always used Nikons. Still got them. But my first digital is Leica M8. I don't think I would buy a DSLR. Too big and heavy. And the lenses. Wow! My Nikkor's never performed anything near these Leica lenses.​


----------



## clee01l

As you have noticed, the common answer is "mine".  I have a Pentax and I like it and I intend to keep it for a while. However, I would not recommend that you get "mine".  

I initially started with a Pentas K10D because I had 20 year old lenses that would fit it from when I was very active with a film SLR.  The other reason was image stabilization is in the body and not in individual lenses.  Canon and Nikon take a different route and their image stabilized lenses were more expensive that those that they made that were not image stabilized.  Canon lost out because they use (not so) Compact Flash cards that are larger than and have been superseded by the more common SD cards.  Compact Flash cards also require a special reader not commonly found on most laptops. 

Most new lenses today are VR/IS/SR and the price difference has disappeared.  My 20 year old lenses don't have the automatic aperture and focus making them less desirable and not as useful as I thought. 

If I were buying a DSLR and did not have a stable of Pentax lenses, the DSLR would be a Nikon.  However, My next camera will not be a DSLR.  It will be one of the mirror-less interchangeable lens cameras that are starting to show up.  The mfgs that build the 4/3ds standard have possibilities, the 3/4ds sensor size is 'big enough' though not quite the size of the APS-C format.  Nikon has the V-1 and J-1 but the sensor size does not impress.  Pentax will start selling a version with an APS-C and their K-mount that would allow every lens Pentax has ever made to be used on this new mirror-less camera. The only drawback is the lack of a viewfinder.  Canon is late to the party and has no mirror-less interchangeable lens camera to market.


----------



## Su Bayfield

I always used Nikon 35mm cameras, but my first digital was an Olympus. Since then I've used a couple of Canon compacts (last one was the SX10 IS). I like my cameras small and light for travelling so I've never really been tempted to go back to the heavy lens brigade of Nikon or Canon DSLRs as I have a problem with my hands. But I've been missing the olde worlde cameras and have recently bought a Panasonic G2 which seems to be the best of both worlds for me. The joy of being able to turn the lens to focus and zoom once again! It's all Lightroom's fault as I wanted to take RAW format. Have to say, so far I'm quite impressed.


----------



## ukbrown

Check out scott bourne on photofocus, basically Canon or Nikon and then what do your mates use


----------



## Sean Needham

Go to a bricks and mortar camera shop, pick up each one by different manufacturers in your price range, play with it, see what feels 'right'.  If you make the wrong choice, you won't enjoy the camera as much.


----------



## edgley

I used to be PC based, but then....
Oh no, my bad


----------



## viento

As I already have some Nikon glass I´m with them.
I recently sold my D700 which is a wonderful cam and the moistly spots in the corners of my eyes have dried two days ago.
The reason is I could get my hands on one of the scarce D800. I love it and I´m thinking of selling
my D90 too because of the of the D800´s ability to crop the sensor´s rendering down to 1.5 or 1.2 or even 3:4 format.


----------



## Ozgood

How many people have completly changed brands?  That can be pretty expensive.

I buy Canon lenses because my body is Canon
I won't change my body because all my lenses are for the Canon'

And the circle continues. I am happy with Canon, but honestly, I can't/won't afford to switch simply because of my past investment. 

So for the people who have changed, how did you justify your past kit investments?


----------



## clee01l

If I could have found a D800 yesterday, I probably would be a Nikon owner today.  I'm about to make the jump from Pentax.  My past Kit investments can't be justified in light of a switch.  Since I won't be able to afford to buy a Nikkor Macro and a long Prime.  I'm going to go for the Macro first and keep the Pentax K20D and its 300mm,  I'll work at selling the 43mm 1.9 and give away the well used 100mm.  The bodies (2) have little resale value.  It is a difficult decision to make but I am ready.


----------



## jazzsilk

I'm a Nikon user, the D2x. It was quite the camera a few years ago, I still love it though. 
When I was purchasing, it was a coin toss between Canon & Nikon. For me it's about the lens firsts, then the camera. 

Someday I'd like to get either a D4 or look at the latest Canons too.
Keith


----------



## ukbrown

Any camera that has Ansel Adams behind it taking the pictures.  Seems to work for most people


----------

